# boites aux lettres dans Mail



## miaou (25 Mars 2012)

bonjour.;
comment fait -on pour ajouter des boites lettres à un compte quelconque dans mail
avec les comptes yahoo, gmail, hotmail, etc  j'ai un bouton "modifier/ nouvelle boite
mais les autres comptes POP je n'ai que reception, envoyé et corbeille et pas de bouton "modifier" Merci


----------

